# Got my system all hooked up...Pics...check it out!



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

*Got my system all hooked up...Pics...check it out! *UPDATED, WORKS**









Thats my system.








Thats the Type R components.








Sony amp under the seat.








Kicker 800.2 Amp...all those wires are going to get cleaned up still.
















Amazing subs...HIT SO FUCKING HARD!



















Tell me what you think guys...I need sound deadening really bad soon because it rattles really bad. The install is not 100% done, we ran short on daylight...my guy is comming back to clean up everything. They sound amazing, couldnt have asked for anything better....total money spent...around 2 grand parts and labor included.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Pics aren't showing up...


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow!!! An entire system made up of [X]'s...that should sound great. Just kidding...but your pics aren't showing up  .


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

What the hell...they are showing up fine on my comp....thats weird, I guess I have to rehost them somewhere else.

Can someone else vouch that they dont show up? I jus had someone go to the site and say they are showing up fine...did the problem fix itself or can u guys still not see them?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I can't see them either


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Copy and Paste into your address bar to get them to work.

#1:http://community.webshots.com/s/image3/4/54/3/96545403EtLdRn_ph.jpg

#2:http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/4/73/83/96547383adZfpq_ph.jpg

#3:http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/4/74/0/96547400WQNxJB_ph.jpg

#4:http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/4/74/5/96547405iSbpVR_ph.jpg

#5:http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/4/74/11/96547411ElXJHj_ph.jpg

#6:http://community.webshots.com/s/image3/4/74/21/96547421ulBbqO_ph.jpg

#7:http://community.webshots.com/s/image6/4/74/25/96547425IprxGc_ph.jpg

#8:http://community.webshots.com/s/image3/4/74/29/96547429qqcjNX_ph.jpg


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Thank you....I rehosted the pictures, they should all work now. What do you guys think?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn Russia! That's a friigin hot system you got there...i give it a :thumbup:


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks...yea spending more then 2 G's on a system, alarm and install was a big step for me saying I cant even drive the car yet, but I love it...I think thats pretty good for a 16 y/o working for every penny he's got. 

I figured Id go by the quote do it once, do it right...and I think I did that. These subs are fucking insane, they pound so hard its rediculous. 

Is there any other way to stop the license plate rattle other then drilling into the body to add the other 2 screws? And yea...sound deadening has to come soon too


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

for the licence plate, i took some packaging foam from work, cut it into like a little 3" square, and sandwiched it between my lic. plate and the trunk lid. now only my bumper vibrates  should be able to get some from any office supply store, or you can even use the foam that comes in like computer packaging.

killer setup you got there Russia


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Slayer, Im gonna try to shove some styrofoam behind that bitch..see what happens.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

when you get your sound deadening material put some on the backside of the license plate, it should keep it from rattling (atleast it did on mine).


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Awesome! I know how the rattling is. I used to have two 15" Kove Armageddons in a ported box with 1200 watts. I couldnt hear the rattling inside because it was so stupidly loud but, supposedly you could hear it rattling from the outside. My ears cant take bass that loud anymore though


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i thought about the deadening on the back of the plate, but i was either gonna use original Dynamat, which was tarry when hot/warm, or Dynamat Extreme, which had an aluminum surface.......now........would you want that on your paint 24/7? just a thought


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I like your system. Looks really good man. I bet its loud as hell, just like you say. Why did you get the sony amp though?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I still ask and ask and ponder and ponder about that...and the answer is......I have no idea. I didnt know Sony didnt have a good name back then, and I only got it for 120$ which was a good deal, I dont think it matters too much cause these components have really good highs already anyways even without the amp, so Im not suffering all that much...but yea, had to save money somewhere...cause the sub set up was around 800 on its own and that by going with REDICULOUSLY low prices that I was able to find...so yea. Thanks tho guys, it sounds really good and Im very happy with it.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

The sony amp cant be that bad. It can be replaced later on down the road anyways.


----------



## ocean_pacific (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey thats a great setup you have got there...
is the sony amp under ur seat? Doesnt it get hot....


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I actually cheated...The Sony Amp isnt hooked up yet, but I didnt feel like taking pics twice and waiting to post so I jus put it where its going...When my audio guy came up from PA we ran out of dayight and he didnt finish the amp, so Im runnin the subs and the HU powered components and they are still pounding good ass highs, but yea he is comming back in the next week to finish everything and clean everything up so Ill tell you then.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thats a bad ass system. hopefully u never need to put your seats up though in the back. and, my license plate isnt the only thing that rattles. its like my entire trunk and back fenders. its annoying.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Nah, I can get my seats up fine...there is like one place where the shroud will actually fit and it slides perfectly in like it was made for it...and yea, fuckin everything in the car rattles, I need sound deadening and some fixes but thats still to come.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

nothign wrong with sony amp powering speakers. I have a sony 800 watt amp powering mine and I love it. Got such a kickass deal on it too. 2 12" visonik's in a bandpass box with the sony amp for 100 dolllars. Got rid of the visoniks though. Rockford Fosgate all the way


----------

